# When did you change your first battery?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I just changed my battery last weekend. Car will be two years old in August. It was an xs power d4700.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I replaced mine probably a year and a half or two years in, then put a used battery in my dad wasn't using. That went bad after about a year so I just recently installed a Duralast battery. It was their top of the line one, which ended up being one notch larger in the battery tray. The plate that goes in front of the battery had to be moved one step out. So more capacity which I like, and its a 3 year free replacement, then 2 year prorated warranty. Which in Arizona I'm sure I'll put to good use. Here is a picture of the part number and some specs for reference.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks ChevyDerek! How much was That Gold series?

Trevor, that battery Is nice too but a little expensive for me.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Derek just be careful. They can void that battery warranty if they realize it's not the battery your car calls for. 

Not saying they will but ask me how I know. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

A typical batter will last 3 - 5 years. Are you having starting problems? What makes you think you need a new battery?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you do lots of short trips and live in an area with lots of hot weather you might need a battery sooner than 3-5 years. I replace mine every 4 years or sooner if there is any indication of an issue. As many systems rely on the battery its really important to always have a good one, besides I do not want to get stranded at night in the middle of nowhere. 

I replaced mine with a sears die hard advanced gold AGM battery(group 47), its an exact fit replacement with slightly more cranking amps than stock. My stock battery was 438CCA(though some come with a 525CCA), the die hard AGM is 600CCA. 

I did not confirm by measuring but one user reported a sears die hard AGM (group 48) battery will fit, its dimensions are the same just longer. it utilizes the entire battery tray and is 700CCA.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My car just turned 3 last month but I did a load test on the battery over the winter and it is just fine so I'm hoping for another 2-3 years out of it. 
Now to answer your original question.........I changed my FIRST battery around 1974-75 in my 442 and I think back then Diehard was the battery of choice.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Patman said:


> A typical batter will last 3 - 5 years. Are you having starting problems? What makes you think you need a new battery?


I think my car is playing tricks on me. A few days ago it just didn't want to start and I had to jump it with my portable battery jump starter. While trying to start it all you can hear is click click click. Still had radio power though. Now it has been starting fine for the last 2 days. So weird. Maybe the battery is on it's way out and I should just replace it anyway?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like you might have a loose or corroded battery cable or ground. When I replaced my battery I did find the ground a bit loose, checked all other ones under the hood(marked with green paint possibly indicating someone at the factory is suppose to check each one), and found 3 more somewhat loose.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Zach.K said:


> Derek just be careful. They can void that battery warranty if they realize it's not the battery your car calls for.
> 
> Not saying they will but ask me how I know.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Good call I never even thought about it. 

With mine, I actually had just bought their "top of the line" battery for my fiance's Cruze a month or two earlier at the same location. So I gave him the car info and asked for the "top of the line" battery. He confirmed the price, sounded about the same as I couldn't remember exactly, and when installing it I noticed the difference. So if they void it, they'll have one very upset customer! 

What happened to you?

Sorry to slightly derail.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Good call I never even thought about it.
> 
> With mine, I actually had just bought their "top of the line" battery for my fiance's Cruze a month or two earlier at the same location. So I gave him the car info and asked for the "top of the line" battery. He confirmed the price, sounded about the same as I couldn't remember exactly, and when installing it I noticed the difference. So if they void it, they'll have one very upset customer!
> 
> ...


I worked at advance and had a manager who was a stickler. So when a customer bought a battery bugger then his system showed for. He would warn them that it would not carry a warranty due to oversized battery etc. The same for people who wanted cheap and bought smaller. 

When people came in for warranty claims he would compare to his system and if it didn't match he would not honor the warranty. 

That's why I said be careful. Not guaranteed and usually a call to corporate will fix but can cause issues. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Right, I never even thought if it, so thanks for the heads up I appreciate it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Zach.K said:


> I worked at advance and had a manager who was a stickler. So when a customer bought a battery bugger then his system showed for. He would warn them that it would not carry a warranty due to oversized battery etc. The same for people who wanted cheap and bought smaller.
> 
> When people came in for warranty claims he would compare to his system and if it didn't match he would not honor the warranty.
> 
> That's why I said be careful. Not guaranteed and usually a call to corporate will fix but can cause issues.


That may be how he did things, but that is not the norm and certainly now how the battery warranty is suppose to work. Normally when you buy an battery as long as its not undersized the warranty is exactly as specified for the brand. As long as the customers original receipt matches the battery they bring in for testing he can not legally deny the warranty. I would have contacted the district manager if I had to deal with this guy and got him straightened out. 

GM also would not care what size battery you have installed as long as it meets the minimum of what comes installed in the car.


----------

